# While-Bedingung missachtet



## magrim (3. Feb 2014)

```
int i1 = 1;
		System.out.println("");
		while (i1 <= 10)
		{
         	      []int quadrat1 = [B]i1+i1[/B];
			System.out.println(quadrat1);
			i1++;
		}
```

Warum wird die While-Bedingung missachtet und bis zum doppelten Wert der eigentlichen Bedingung erhöht, wenn man addiert?


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Feb 2014)

Moin,

bitte Code immer Java-Tags setzen ... steht doch groß rot über dem Editor!!


```
int i1 = 1; 
System.out.println(""); 
while (i1 <= 10) 
{ 
   []int quadrat1 = i1+i1; 
   System.out.println(quadrat1);
   i1++;
}
```
So ... und Deine Schleife läuft jetzt bis "i1 == 20" ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## magrim (3. Feb 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die promte Antwort!

Ich weiß jetzt, was mein Fehler war:


```
public class MyClass
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    int i = 1;
		
    while(i<=10)
    {
        i=i*i;    //HIER IST DIE KORREKTUR
		System.out.println(i);
		++i;
    }    
  }
}
```


----------

